# Schulpsychologin



## Krone1 (22 März 2016)

Eine Blondine bekommt einen Job als 

Schulpsychologin.

Gleich am ersten Tag sieht sie auf dem Schulhof einen Jungen, der nicht 
mit den anderen Jungs herumläuft,sondern nur alleine herumsteht.

Sie geht auf ihn zu, und fragt: "Geht es Dir gut?"

Er: "Ja."

Sie: "Warum läufst Du dann nicht mit den anderen Jungs herum?"

Er: "Weil ich der Tormann bin!"


----------



## comatron (24 März 2016)

Sie hats halt nicht so mit dem Fußball, aber damit kann sie immer noch Spielerfrau werden.


----------



## Marco2 (24 März 2016)

...nicht schlecht :thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------

